# Sanford Magnetics Amp Demo



## Shredneck (Jul 24, 2012)

Hey guys,

Check out this Canadian built boutique amp! The guys from Sanford Magnetics sent me their amp to demo, so I wrote a quick little tune with it. I used a bunch of different guitars and incorporated a few different genres in this quick vid to demonstrate it's versatility. Hope you like it!

Cheers,
Kris


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Great demo!...thanks Chris. 

Now that you have teased us with this "quick little tune" and "quick vid", will you be doing a longer version?

Nice to see Canadian products/businesses gaining traction.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

Makes me want to run out and buy some talent.


----------



## Chitmo (Sep 2, 2013)

adcandour said:


> Makes me want to run out and buy some talent.


Just buy another amp, haven't seen a NAD thread from you in days.


----------



## mister.zed (Jun 8, 2011)

adcandour said:


> Makes me want to run out and buy some talent.


Let me know who carries it. I want some too.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Hey Kris,

I got to check out one of their amps (LR-20 I think) when The Motorleague came through here on tour last week. Nathan's epi firebird has SM pickups loaded in it as well. I thought the amp got a great range of tones from clean to solid dirt, with great response to volume. There's lots of versatility in the few EQ options, and I imagine single coils would sound great as well.

It's great to see another great sounding Canadian amp come to market. I sent the company a message via facebook to let them know my thoughts and they got back to me within a few hours. 

I'm hoping more people can check them out and pick them up.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

Chitmo said:


> Just buy another amp, haven't seen a NAD thread from you in days.


I just sold 2 in 2 days. It's gonna be a long while before I buy another. That Eleven Rack is the bees knees (imo).


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

adcandour said:


> I just sold 2 in 2 days. It's gonna be a long while before I buy another. That Eleven Rack is the bees knees (imo).


Al3d's FX8/AX8 is for sale, I give you a month


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

Budda said:


> Al3d's FX8/AX8 is for sale, I give you a month


TBH, now that I'm more open to these units, I have thought about it. I'm more curious though. I thought the Axe FX Ultra I owned was quite bad (making me hesitant), but I read here that these are a major improvement.

Nevertheless, I have a house in Barrie I gotta furnish. If anything, I should be moving more gear.


----------



## GTmaker (Apr 24, 2006)

*"so I wrote a quick little tune with it."*

that's a funny line... sure sounds like its neither quick or little.
good production and good playing...skip the BS next time.

G.


----------



## gtone (Nov 1, 2009)

Nathan's quite an enterprising young gun, not afraid to try new stuff and has a good ear for tone guiding him also. Think he's on to bigger and better things as a result, not that there's anything wrong with his core pickup line (on the contrary, they're *very *cool).

May Nathan/Sanford Magnetics enjoy much continued success! We need more made in Canada success stories...


----------



## Tarbender (Apr 7, 2006)

I couldn't see anywhere on the site what the wattage was for this amp. Anyone know?


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

20W I believe


----------



## Shredneck (Jul 24, 2012)

Tarbender said:


> I couldn't see anywhere on the site what the wattage was for this amp. Anyone know?





Budda said:


> 20W I believe


Yep! 20 Watts


----------



## Swervin55 (Oct 30, 2009)

Very nice job Kris.


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

Shredneck said:


> Yep! 20 Watts


20 seems a little high for parallel class A 6v6's. I can't see it putting out more than 12w. It sounds freaking amazing though!


----------



## Shredneck (Jul 24, 2012)

cboutilier said:


> 20 seems a little high for parallel class A 6v6's. I can't see it putting out more than 12w. It sounds freaking amazing though!


 I wouldn't lie to ya! lol


----------



## Lemmy Hangslong (May 11, 2006)

Nice and simple layout and great sounding... what an amp!



Shredneck said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Check out this Canadian built boutique amp! The guys from Sanford Magnetics sent me their amp to demo, so I wrote a quick little tune with it. I used a bunch of different guitars and incorporated a few different genres in this quick vid to demonstrate it's versatility. Hope you like it!
> 
> ...


----------



## Shredneck (Jul 24, 2012)

thanks for watching guys!


----------

